# Adding a Loader to an IH 454



## mini_crfc (May 19, 2013)

Hi i am looking to add a front end loader to my International Harvester 454,
and was wondering the pro's and cons of teeing a hydraulic supply line to my spool block from the rear service spool supply line? or if anyone has any other ideas i'd be delighted to hear from you.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

The loader should be fitted using a "high pressure carry over" HPCO!!!

Send me a PM for a document on this!! With your e mail address. Do you need a service manual?? I sell PDF copies of the genuine IH manual as a download!!


----------



## mini_crfc (May 19, 2013)

Hi Cyrush,

i'm unsure of the HPCO and of where it is on the tractor?
I do have a manual already 
email is [email protected]


----------

